# Is carrying bad for Maltese?



## malkateso (Dec 10, 2017)

17 years ago we got our first little Maltese guy. My only experience training dogs was many years earlier and was with big dogs (Dobermans). So I hired a wonderful trainer from our local Humane Society who gave us very good lessons and we ended up with a wonderful dog. But now we're about to get a new puppy and one thing that first trainer taught us is nagging at me because our new pup's breeder seems to think differently. 

The years-ago trainer told us to resist the temptation to pick our puppy up all the time and not to carry him around in our arms. She said it could lead to his feeling that he was in charge, and that carrying little dogs around contributed to them becoming snappish and super-bossy. I'm almost positive the new pup's breeder would not agree with this, but I would like some other opinions as well.

Has anyone here heard this notion that carrying a small dog a lot makes them more prone to "small dog syndrome"?


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

Yes, I have heard this & even think there is an element of truth in it. Our deaf dog that we adopted was smart, very smart. He would bring his harness & drop it at my feet when he wanted to go out. He also got very snappy if DH tried to take him away from my presence when he was in our bed. Even my Kitzi snaps if Dwt. tries to do this so I put him on the floor first & he is more willing to go w/DH. I have let one of my little pups play w/a huge lab whose paws were almost as big as my pup---but I knew the dog would definitely not hurt mine. I would, however, caution about being w/big dogs that you don't know well, and adding protection to your pup, whether in a stroller or in a bag of some sort. It is not a good idea to pick them up when another dog approaches in the event there is an attack & you might get a severed artery (my vet has seen that happen). It is better to cross the street or get in a higher position if it is not possible to avert. We have to advocate when necessary.


----------



## m_n_m84 (Jun 13, 2012)

I'm not sure about the carrying causing the dog to become snappy, but I can tell you from experience with Maltese in general, that you need to refrain from "pampering" or "catering" to them too much as a puppy because these dogs (my opinion) can become very over dependent on their owners, and in turn suffer from separation anxiety.


----------



## Aviannah's Mom (Apr 28, 2017)

:blink: Aviannah is my first Maltese but I can share my experience with you so far.  I take her with me 5 days a week to work. I carry her in a Pet Carrier/Travel/Tote Handbag. While at work she hangs out on top of my desk, struts her cuteness on the customer counter greeting customers at times, and is carried anywhere we go while there. We own a repair and customs automotive shop that is far too dirty and dangerous for her to be on the ground (IMHO) even in the retail, customer and office areas because of what gets tracked in by shoes not to mention the risk of being stepped on by a steal toed boot on accident. She is close to me at all times for her safety and she has a puppy play pen in our office where she goes for potty breaks and times when I can not be with her. She has been exposed to loud sounds, many other pets, tons of people, she is left home several times a week while I run errands or go to dinner, even if just for a short time, so she does not develop bad sepration anxiety and she has also stayed with family or friends when I have had to be gone for longer periods of time. She is leash and harness trained as well but runs like crazy wild child when playing in the back fenced in yard or playing hide and go seek in the house with family :w00t: She has never been aggressive or nipped at anyone, quiet the opposite actually, she is a little love bug.  When we had to live a month in a hotel due to a home fire there were two occasions that she got in front of me and did a low growl at man staying in the hotel. :huh: I am thinking she sensed something in him I could not see, she had no other issues there what so ever and the hotel was busy and many different people and pets coming and going that she interacted with. 

All of that being said I think each individual dog, person and circumstances make a difference. I am glad I was told early to expose her to as many things, people and animals as safely possible. It was (on rare occasion still is) a lot of work, especially during the younger puppy months, but it is so worth all the time and effort! :aktion033: I have trained her with verbal and sign language commands and I make sure she has hours of daily free time. I am beyond amazed with her (this breed in general it seems) and her awesome personality! :wub: I have been working on this post for over an hour and keep getting interrupted with work things so I hope this makes some sense and is not full of typos or mistakes! :blush:


----------



## unicorn1098 (Oct 3, 2017)

Soooooo....I don’t even know where to start. Truth? I have degrees in animal behavior and cognition. I literally spent years training and working with all breeds of dogs. I taught them to gamble and use iPads to complete any task imaginable. 

I also have a 4 pound Maltese who I still can’t train to sit. Because she’s MINE. Even worse? Her feet basically don’t touch the floor when I’m with her. It’s ridiculous and all my fault. If she knows I’m anywhere near she demands to be in my arms and dares any other dog to get near me. I’m such an enabler that I ordered a kangaroo hoodie off amazon so I can have both my hands free. RIDICULOUS. But, at this point it doesn’t really matter for me. 

At the end of the day it’s your baby and you do you. 😉 I don’t mind my spoiled little monster demanding to be held... I created her... but definitely limit the excessive attention and holding/carrying if you don’t want your baby to crave and demand it 24/7. They can be very independent while being equally loved and adored. 

I will say that Dolly only acts like that around me. I leave her with family and they say she plays happily and doesn’t miss me or demand to be held. It’s just apparently when I’m around. 

But yea, bottom line is that dogs are creatures of habit. They thrive off of routine and familiarity. If you don’t make the carrying and holding a constant habit then it should be fine.


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

malkateso said:


> 17 years ago we got our first little Maltese guy. My only experience training dogs was many years earlier and was with big dogs (Dobermans). So I hired a wonderful trainer from our local Humane Society who gave us very good lessons and we ended up with a wonderful dog. But now we're about to get a new puppy and one thing that first trainer taught us is nagging at me because our new pup's breeder seems to think differently.
> 
> The years-ago trainer told us to resist the temptation to pick our puppy up all the time and not to carry him around in our arms. She said it could lead to his feeling that he was in charge, and that carrying little dogs around contributed to them becoming snappish and super-bossy. I'm almost positive the new pup's breeder would not agree with this, but I would like some other opinions as well.
> 
> Has anyone here heard this notion that carrying a small dog a lot makes them more prone to "small dog syndrome"?


"Small dog syndrome"? I doubt. 

Now, when it comes to bigger dogs ... well, see for yourself. I think it just depends upon how one looks at the situation. :innocent:


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

While at home, I don't carry any of my dogs around the house...nor if we're in the back yard. I do pick each one up and give them kisses though...:blush:

But when Ava and I are out and about, she is usually carried. Mostly because she's so little, it would take a year to get from the parking lot to the store. And because she and I both feel more comfortable with her being carried. 

Also while we're out, if she is walking or in a stroller, she turns into a killer...kill or be killed mentality, I guess. But when I'm holding her anyone can pet her. We're a team, we are one....and we like it that way. 

I think it's up to the individual dog, it's size, it's personality, it's training, etc. but definitely not one strict rule.


----------

